# Ski Length vs Snowboard Length



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone know how exactly this might correlate with each other? I tried skiing for the first time the other day, and kinda like it...will try a few more times, and maybe pick up a set in the summer...

I'll probably still board primarily...

Right now I ride a 157 Agent Rocker and it does everything I need it to do...its the perfect board for me...and welp...skis...they seem so long? Lol...any boarders here that also ski that can reccomend ski's and size?

Thanks!!!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

My girlfriends skis are longer than my board. She's neither taller or heavier than me. Hope that helps!

But seriously, depends on skill level. Rent a couple times and get riding small skis out of the way first otherwise you'll be stuck with a short pair you'll grow out of FAST


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

How tall and heavy are you? What type of ski (frontside, all-mountain, powder, twin-tip, etc.) are you contemplating?


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ill definitely rent a couple more times. That ks for the tip!

Im 5'11" 170lbs. Currently with boarding Im 1/2 park 1/2 mountain. For skiing Im looking maybe 1/3 park 1/3 grooms 1/3 glades


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

As a very general starting point, based on what you've said, you'll probably want a ski ~177cm long, ~98mm wide underfoot, twin-tip, rockered tip/tail,.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> As a very general starting point, based on what you've said, you'll probably want a ski ~177cm long, ~98mm wide underfoot, twin-tip, rockered tip/tail,.


wow...thats so long .

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it depends on skill/style of riding, no correlation between height


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The guys I ride with are skiers and they change out skies anywhere from 179 to 230, from skinny to fatties, rockered twins, cambered twins, ice racing, gs skies...they often bring up 6-12 pairs everyday...one guy has like 35 sets of skies...so idk they go by conditions but they have been skiing for 40-50 years. 

There is no correlation board length to ski length...skis are based more on style, aggressiveness, experience, and weight/height are less factors the more experienced the skier...but a beginner will usually be on a shorter ski.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, the OP has to start somewhere in his shopping. 

If he wants to do an equal mix of park/groomers/glades then he'll want a mid-wide twin-tip. A noob skier will want a shorter ski, but if the ski is rockered then the effective edge is short and it skis like a shorter ski than the measured length and he can therefore go longer.

At his height, weight, experience, and goals a 163 would feel way too short and a 187 would probably feel way too long, hence my suggestion of 177. It's a starting point.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

gti303 said:


> wow...thats so long .
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!


You get used to the length. It doesn't feel as long as it sounds.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> You get used to the length. It doesn't feel as long as it sounds.


thats what she said...

lol...anyways, i really appreciate your advice...I'm gonna rent the rest of the times I go up if i decide to ski instead of board, then perhaps shop in the off season or end of season.

Thanks again!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

gti303 said:


> thats what she said...


Yours makes a sound? Ha ha.

You're welcome.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Stop being a chump and get a mono ski!

Its the best of both worlds, I swear! :laugh:


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

hey gti,

i've actually been pondering about moving over to skis at least part of the time depending on the resort, but haven't taken the plunge yet (i'm still progressing on snowboarding and would like to become even more proficient before branching out). was it the first time you tried it? how was the learning curve coming from a snowboard? how would you compare the fun of either?


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

onefutui2e said:


> hey gti,
> 
> i've actually been pondering about moving over to skis at least part of the time depending on the resort, but haven't taken the plunge yet (i'm still progressing on snowboarding and would like to become even more proficient before branching out). was it the first time you tried it? how was the learning curve coming from a snowboard? how would you compare the fun of either?


It was the first time I tried skiing yes (well...like 15 years ago i went once). 

Here was my first day:

I showed up at the mountain late, so I missed the 9am lesson, had to wait till 11:30...so my friend showed me the ropes...snowplowed and snowplow turns down 1/2 a green run for 5 minutes...did that for 1 more run. Then tried parallel turns...

11:30 came...my lesson was a waste of time...everyone else in my lesson was scared to go 5km/h...

Lesson ended at 1. Ate. 2pm came.

Did 1 green run practicing parallel turns. Then hit Blues the rest of the day...quite interesting feeling...forgot how it feels to get the "oh sh!t" feeling just doing normal riding...but yea...feels weird to have feet that are independent...

Going down the blues, you can obviously tell im SUPER noob...


anywhoo...just do it...its easy if you can board...I think most of it is just being scared...I get scared easy...but it was fine...its something different...nice to mix it up


----------

